# Criminal records reform hailed by law enforcement



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Photo by Stuart Cahill (file) 
'I'm pleased that CORI reform passed and hopeful that a better chance at employment will improve public safety by reducing recidivism.' Daniel Conley, Suffolk District Attorney.

A bill that will limit employers' access to criminal records, and modify job applications to help reformed criminals get a job, is expected to head to Gov. *Deval Patrick*'s desk for approval.
"We are very appreciative of the Legislature's efforts on CORI reform and look forward to its passage," said Patrick's secretary of public safety, Mary Beth Heffernan, before last night's passage.
"We think it's very important to help ex-offenders get back to work and to help people feel good about their contributions to society," she said.

Full Story:
Criminal records reform hailed by law enforcement - BostonHerald.com


----------



## trueblue (Jan 21, 2008)

This CORI reform will allow criminals into jobs that give them a better chance to scout out and victimize more people while they work. One of the supporters of the bill says that it's made for the people who have made one mistake in their life and have now been rehabilitated. Really? If you have only made "one mistake" why do you need to be rehabilitated? The fact that DA Conley and Boston Police Commish. Davis support this only shows that they are more concerned with their own political ambitions than the safety of thousands of people that will be working side by side with these criminals. There will be plenty of stories of these cons commiting crimes in the future. Let's hope it doesn't involve a violent crime against a child.


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

I favor some degree of CORI reform, but I tend to have a feeling the legislature will screw it up. 

If you're applying to be a clerk at Cumby's I don't see why a prospective employer should be able to see an OUI dismissal from ten years ago. But I think a child care center should be able to see a simple arrignment on an Indecent A&B <14 or a jewelry store a larceny over. I think a blanket policy on CORI as is is wrong, but I can only envision to what degree the dumbasses on Beacon Hill want to do.

If they do anything, they need to start printing CORI reports in simple, plain lanaguage instead of expecting employers to bea able to make sense out of two-letter codes and dates. Hell, I can barely read the damn things. The only things that are currently in plain language seem to be the name of the charge itself which scares potential employers who see it, can't read the codes, and assume the worst. The reports should have the charge and Arrignment date, and the disposition and disposition date. I don't see a need for an employer to know that the case as continued here for a pretrial hearing then. 

Simplify and make them relevent.


----------



## Guest (Aug 2, 2010)

mtc said:


> But I know we lost a great assistant Scout leader and football coach because he was a stupid street punk when he was young.
> He had ALOT to teach the kids... and could talk to them from experience and make it real.


???????????


----------

